# Alternatives to Clearwire?



## helloWorld (Jun 9, 2011)

I live in a place where I do not have the liberty to have traditional wired internet or satellite internet. I have been looking at Clearwire, but everybody I know in my area has them and have extremely slow internet. This is with their 4g unlimited service too. 

I was just wondering what are other alternatives to Clearwire in terms of internet access for watching videos and playing the occasional online pc game.


----------



## helloWorld (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry for double post, but I have bee looking at verizon lte and for 50 bucks a month, they limit you to 5 gb a month and 10 bucks for every extra gb per month. Is this good?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 15, 2011)

4G is actually pretty fast, if you have good coverage. The xGB a month plans are crazy stupid cause they knock you with hefty overage charges. If you get relatively good 4G coverage primarily where you use your device(home/school/work) then I'd suggest the unlimited plan. 

Root your phone or find an app to make it a mobile hotspot then you can game from your laptop/dekstop.


----------

